# MTB: Nass, Friday night



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

Still not a definite for me and it's gonna be a scorcher. Maybe some Stone Road stuff?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 16, 2008)

Where's the RAW???


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Where's the RAW???



I'm not working Friday. :razz:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm not working Friday. :razz:



and I thought you were core


----------



## Greg (Jul 17, 2008)

Who's up for this?

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=373


----------



## bvibert (Jul 17, 2008)

What time are you getting started?


----------



## Greg (Jul 17, 2008)

6-ish.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 17, 2008)

You can't do that one unless you figure out how to bypass the road riding;-)


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

Put me down as a maybe probable for this.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like I can probably do this since I will be leaving work shortly and will pick up my bike on the way home from the shop.

Do you plan on doing the Stone Road loop that you posted? If so were on Stone Road is the parking?


----------



## Greg (Jul 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like I can probably do this since I will be leaving work shortly and will pick up my bike on the way home from the shop.
> 
> Do you plan on doing the Stone Road loop that you posted? If so were on Stone Road is the parking?



Sweet. Looks like [post="287921"]Marc wants to see some media[/post] of the place. You also make a good point that we haven't posted anything from there. I could bring the video, but we might want to do something we know to show off the goods.

Or we can say screw Marc and just explore the Stone Road area. What say you?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2008)

If we are able to navigate to the stone road loop we will be able to ride the devils kitchen which we have all heard about but have never seen. Also there must be some rocky down hills there we can bust some steezy air off of like at the end of the "B" loop.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

If I go I'd be keen to do some riding based around hitting b street (or whatever the CF guys call it)...


----------



## Greg (Jul 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If I go I'd be keen to do some riding based around hitting b street (or whatever the CF guys call it)...



I was thinking that. Maybe hit that in reverse from what we did on Sunday. Could even do it twice to shoot vid on one of the laps. I could do some creative camera angles in there.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If I go I'd be keen to do some riding based around hitting b street (or whatever the CF guys call it)...



Actually that makes sense, right after we cross E Chippens there is a lot of stuff there that would make some good video to give the place some credibility.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> I was thinking that. Maybe hit that in reverse from what we did on Sunday. Could even do it twice to shoot vid on one of the laps. I could do some creative camera angles in there.



Didn't we ride from the soccer fields on Sunday?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> I could do some creative camera angles in there.



Also some fancy editing to make it look like we are dropping off some 5 + foot cliffs instead of launching off the 5" rock thats in the trail.:-D


----------



## Greg (Jul 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Didn't we ride from the soccer fields on Sunday?



They're all starting to fade together. Tuesday, I guess it was.

So, I'll bring the vid and we'll meet at Lamson's?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

Still not 100% that I'm going to make it, but if I do then 6ish at Lamson's it is.  I'll try to post in this thread by 5 if I'm going or not, if not I have both of your cell numbers.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2008)

We did the soccer field on Sunday and did a long ride from Lamsons Tuesday.

Also seeing how it is hot as hell out there probably it probably wouldn't be a bad night to ride around to some of the better areas to make a video.

Will be there for 6, gonna bail out of work now.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm out guys... 

See you Sunday!


----------

